# Count down for Cleo~kidded with triplets



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Has anyone taken measurements of their does growing belly during pregnancy? I had a difficult time detecting my does heat cycles since I am a newbie, she is my only doe and I don't own a buck. I leased the buck and kept him til she was well past the date of her next heat cycle and kept track of her measurements. She went up 1.5 inches in a month, so I was just wondering if there were others to compare to. This is her first pregnancy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Belly measurements?*

Measuring the belly ...to determine pregnancy is difficult...they can be full of gas sometimes and it won't be accurate..... :wink:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Belly measurements?*

I have been measuring every week same day and after the second feeding. Each week the measurements have gone up from a quarter inch in the beginning to now an inch a week.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Belly measurements?*

I really don't know.... hmm.... :chin: how far along are they?


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Belly measurements?*

I only have one right now that is pregnant. She is 2 months along. I started measuring her a week after she was bred.

Okay I wasn't as exact on measuring every week in the beginning but here they are:

1/14-33"
1/18-33.5
2/02-34"
2/14-34.5"
2/21-35"
2/28-36"
3/07-37"
3/14-38"
3/21-39"
3/28-40"
4/4-41.5"
4/11-42
4/18-43"
4/25-forgot
5/3-46"
5/10~47"
5/17-48"
5/23-49.5


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Belly measurements?*

Measuring the belly doesn't seem like a way to know she is pregnant. I had a mare I swore was pregnant as her belly kept getting bigger, so I fed her more in what wuld have been her third trimester thinking she was pregnant. She wasn't.

Did you notice her come back into season after she was bred/ Did the buck have any interest in her later on?


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Belly measurements?*

She didn't go back into heat. Her belly is up to 40 inches now and I am not increasing her feed. I believe I am feeling fetus movement now. I guess I will let everyone know if it works.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Belly measurements?*

Yeah, let me know as it sounds interesting. Of course my pregnant doe wouldn't let me do that!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Belly measurements?*

I've not done belly measurements to see if there is an increase but have done a measurement on my pygmy doe late in pregnancy only because I was curious to see exactly how big around she was...54 inches and delivered triplets a week later.

Fetal movement can be felt usually at the end of the third month, kids are big enough then to be able to feel kicks on.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Belly measurements?*

her growing belly :leap: 5 weeks to go-I also updated her measurements in the earlier post.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Belly measurements?*

Forming an udder


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Belly measurements?*

I've wanted to do this with my doe that always has quads....think it would be interesteing to follow the growth......however I'm not diligent enough to remember to update week by week! :slapfloor:

Curious to see how big your girl gets and how many she has! Looks like twins to me!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Belly measurements?*

Oh I hope so. She came from triplets. I laugh though because she has another breed in her heritage so her ears dont lay flat. The bigger her belly is getting the farther her ears stick out.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Belly measurements?~3 weeks to go*

Vet came out last friday and tried to do an ultrasound but his machine locked up before he got too far. He said he saw one that was kicking her alot and the amniotic fluid looked good. I wish we hada longer but....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Belly measurements?~3 weeks to go*

Babies soon!!!!
That stinks about the ultrasound machine...at least you know theres one in there!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Belly measurements- Cleo's got less than two weeks left*

She is getting very slow about getting up and down now. I need to do some updated photos now that we are getting closer. Due date is June 5th


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Belly measurements- Cleo's got less than two weeks left*

Here are the updated pictures. This morning I started to notice a little discharge. I think I am going to seperate her out this weekend. I have a doe and doeling I need to get to the main pasture, I have been slowly mixing them while supervising. I was waiting til Cleo got closer to her due date to put her in the pen they are in and move the new one to the big area with my wether.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Belly measurements- One week til due date*

One week to go! Ligs seem to be coming and going, udder a little bigger. I put her in a seperate pen, which she wasn't too happy about at first but is okay now. They are putting the roof on my new addition and then I can move her in there in the next couple of days. I have a doeling I am going to wean so I am putting her in a stall next to Cleo hoping they can keep each other company. My kidding kit is all ready, so I really hope that I can be there when she kids and no problems come up.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Count down for Cleo~one week til due date*

Getting closer. Thick white discharge, pawin,g ground lying down and stretching


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Count down for Cleo~one week til due date*

Soon. :greengrin:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Count down for Cleo~one week til due date*

Lots of moaning and cud chewing going on here


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Count down for Cleo~progressing to labor*

so?? did you ever have kiddos?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Count down for Cleo~progressing to labor*

How are we doing?????? she looked pretty ready in those pictures.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Count down for Cleo~progressing to labor*

Still waiting. She had white discharge yesterday, laid down stretching and moaning but then everything seemed to stop last night. After doing more research I see I am looking for a clear or amber dischsrge meaning delivery is soon correct? She seems very sunken, she paws the ground, was grinding hers teeth a little today.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Count down for Cleo~progressing to labor*

Have you seen her have any contractions?


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Count down for Cleo~progressing to labor*

I could see some belly movement a couple of times yesterday that looked like a wave motion. There was small amount of white discharge every time she peed in the afternoon, in the evening was a couple of 6" streams. Then it all stopped. I sat with her til midnight, checked at 4, then,7, then I have been with her since 10:00. She is laying and chewing cud.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Count down for Cleo~progressing to labor*

Just watch that if she is having contractions for a while and nothing is progressing or if she seams in extreme pain and no progression.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Count down for Cleo~progressing to labor*

Will do thanks.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Count down for Cleo~progressing to labor*

Discharge is clear now.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Count down for Cleo~progressing to labor*

sounds close! post some pics!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Count down for Cleo~progressing to labor*

She's getting closer....it could be just a few hours before babies come!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Count down for Cleo~progressing to labor*

hows her ligs and udder? thats what I go by


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Count down for Cleo~progressing to labor*

Babies soon.... :thumb:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Count down for Cleo~progressing to labor*

Triplet bucklings. All beautiful


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Count down for Cleo~progressing to labor*

:clap: 
Congrats!!
Can't wait to see photos.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Count down for Cleo~progressing to labor*

Congratulations on finally getting to see kids!!! I bet they are just too cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Count down for Cleo~progressing to labor*

Congrats....... :hi5:  :clap:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

They are all three different in coloring. First was chocolate with tan stripes on face and white ears, second was a carmel color with white cap, white ears, third was black, carmel and white that one I was praying was a doeling. I am soo happy that everyone is healthy. The second one had a little bit of a hard start, he didn't want to suckle and seemed happy just laying there. I rubbed him really good, gave him nutri-drench and then filled a small needless syringe with colostrum and fed him. He was up and moving 10 minutes later. My son is picking names. Since Cleo is their Mom as in Cleopatra, he is working on that. So far he has Tut for the third one and Ramsey for the first. The carmel is his favorite so he is trying to come up with something good. I wish I could say I will sleep good tonight but doing night checks to make sure everyone is eatting and I have a show selling soap tomorrow. On vacation from work next week though so it is all good.


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

Congrats Nubians2! :hi5: Glad mom & kids are healthy! :clap: That girl needs some pampering after pushing out 3!!!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats! Can't wait for pics!!!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

How exciting!!! Waiting on some pictures when you get time-I am sure you have your hands full ":0)


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

:clap: Sounds like you have 3 wonderful kids! I like the way your son is naming them. Of course since she is Cleopatra...that one is thinking about should be Marc Anthony!


----------

